# Do you allow your dog to sleep upstairs?



## love-to-own-a-dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Two weeks ago I rescued a dog from the local dogs home and his is mostly a very good boy. However, the last couple of nights I have had an issue getting him to go to his bed as he wants to come and sleep upstairs with me or my son. I allow him upstairs during the day and he often curls up under my desk when I am working but I have always been told not to allow them to sleep in your bedroom. 

Therefore, I am wondering if this piece of advice is good or whether or not I could allow him to sleep in the bedrooms.

Thanking you in anticipation


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

No - our dogs don't go upstairs - mainly for hygiene reasons/risks of ticks and flees etc. But it also lets them know they are just dogs and not people and so not to get any grand ideas! 

My advice is to be consistent - if your desk is in a study that's ok but if its in a bedroom it will confuse him to be allowed in during the day but not at night, in which case I would move my desk, as it's nice to have them around whilst working!


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

My 11 year old collie sleeps in my bedroom and has done for years x he is never any trouble and sleeps well after the alarm has gone off lol he has never thought he was top dog because of it and to be fair it makes me feel safe that he is here in the room with me, Gems pup sleeps upstairs in the hall outside our bedrooms and Sampson sleeps on her bed with her lol all three dogs are well adjusted and fit right in to our family life x 

Hope that helps a bit - I know some people who think that dogs get dominant if they are allowed upstairs and I think it depends on the dog  xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I occasionally allow my pair to sleep in the bedroom and it has no effect on them whatsoever.

I don't believe all that rubbish about a dog on your bed means you are not being dominant etc.

Both mine are well trained and know their place. They are allowed on the furniture and will get off if told to. My pup sleeps in a crate if we have them in the bedroom as we have no door and he wanders about but our older dog can choose between the bed and her blanket on the floor.

They have crates in the kitchen and are happy to sleep there too.

x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> No - our dogs don't go upstairs - mainly for hygiene reasons/risks of ticks and flees etc. But it also lets them know they are just dogs and not people and so not to get any grand ideas!
> 
> My advice is to be consistent - if your desk is in a study that's ok but if its in a bedroom it will confuse him to be allowed in during the day but not at night, in which case I would move my desk, as it's nice to have them around whilst working!


Sorry a bit  as to the ticks and fleas etc


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

my dogs both sleep upstairs but then im disabled and i love the company. they know their place in the family and we have never had any problems with them.

i think its a matter of what you feel is right my mums first dog she never let upstairs but after he died my mums new dog she lets sleep on her bed its down to what feels wright too you in the end xx


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't allow any of my dogs upstairs even though they are all house trained and wouldn't do anything up there. They do go upstairs for a bath but they are carried up and once they've been blow dried and are all smelly fresh and lovely, I have been known to put them on my bed for a nice photo but thats it. This is just my personal choice  
When I was still living with my parents, our family dog always slept upstairs from the day we had him but it was their house and their rules.

At the end of the day, it's your house, your decision and only you should make it.


----------



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

I think its all to do with personal preference really. Wen my OH is away my dog sleeps in the bed with me but otherwise she sleeps downstairs! But if your dog is finding it hard to settle, it would probably be best to settle for one or the other.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Maya prefers to sleep in the kitchen but she isn't always allowed because she'll decide one night to either raid the bin, the oven and the cupboards or poop in the hallway. Although other night's she'll be fine.

Barney is a defiant yes and screw sleeping upstairs he sleeps in the bed with me sometimes, although he thinks he's a cat and prefer to sleep at the end of my bed instead , for me Barney has to be in my room he's my source of protection if anyone was to break into my home (i'm paranoid, I know)

I'm perfectly healthy and have control of my dogs, they know me and my family are the "top dogs".


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

My 3 sleep upstairs and sometimes on the bed, always have & always will.... I love it


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Louis sleeps upstairs - I was a bit too soft with the crate training to begin with. He is supposed to sleep on his own bed, but he comes up on ours when he thinks we've gone to sleep!

The girls have their separate crates downstairs and they all seem happy. Stella would only settle in her crate, she'd fidget and go round and round like a cat!

When OH goes to work in the morning he takes them out then they all come up to me for a snuggle before I get up. It's lovely and cosy and I wouldn't change it for the world!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

No, Tiger always sleeps in a crate in my kitchen - he isn't allowed upstairs, he isn't allowed on the furnature and he's definately not allowed on my bed... no way!!!!

Okay maybe thats a bit of a fib....


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

thore sleeps upstairs with me on the bedroom floor i feel safe with him there


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Mine sleep downstairs coz Max isn't allowed to climb stairs since his op on his cruciate ligament (sp?) and if one can't get upstairs none are allowed. (Max is my dobie so I can't carry him up, if he was smaller I would )

I think its all personal preferance and if you are happy with your dog upstairs then its the right thing, if your not then its the wrong thing


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't have an upstairs as I have 'half a small house' - the spacious ground floor of a converted terraced house. Merlin has slept on my bed since he was 10 weeks old but over the last few months I have been encouraging him to sleep in the hall or in the doorway to the 2nd bedroom/junk room. As he often gets off the bed at night to go out to sleep there it hasn't been a big issue - he respects boundaries a great deal.

That has helped when my cat had kittens 2 weeks ago - he has been used to sleeping away for some time and isn't at all upset now the bedroom is Kitten Country and he's not allowed in. He knew straight away something different was going on when she gave birth, and has very respectfully kept out, I would have to drag him in there now. Might be different when they start eating and running around though - but they will have a baby gate at the door to stop him getting their food and plundering the litter tray!


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Hector sleeps upstairs on the landing and Throp prefers to sleep at the bottom of the stairs by the front door. When we go away sometimes they sleep in the kitchen at my dads or in the same room if its a hotel. Our room isn't dog proofed enough for them to sleep in there at night. I find they sleep in much later when in the same room and means i don't have to get out of bed to check on them. 

They do sometimes come and lounge on my bed on a sunday morning or while i'm reading but i wouldn't have a dog sleep in/on the bed overnight as i don't think its a good idea. Throp also has sleep aggression apart from being too big for sharing.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

My 2 have the run of the house  Candy prefers to lay on her bed in our bedroom or under our bed. Sky prefers to lay at the top of the stairs and on the settees.

I see no problem with allowing a dog to sleep upstairs, but don't do it if you want to keep at least one part of your house fur free :laugh:


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine are crated downstairs and I would only let them sleep upstairs if they were sick I just don't like animals in the bedroom. But theres no problem with it and don't believe all the rubbish about how it will make them dominant over you


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> No, Tiger always sleeps in a crate in my kitchen - he isn't allowed upstairs, he isn't allowed on the furnature and he's definately not allowed on my bed... no way!!!!
> 
> Okay maybe thats a bit of a fib....


LOL he looks so peaceful, bless him

my dogs arnt allowed upstairs although occasionally when my oh's on nights i let Inca come up


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

our wolfies are not allowed upstairs, but that is to protect their limbs. The setter occasionally sneaks up but I don't mind.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

We dont have an upstairs  but buster does sleep in our bedroom - if either me or the OH is away he also sleeps on the bed! we have never ever had an issue with fleas or ticks luckily - must be the garlic in his diet  also never had any problems with him being "dominant"
If we had an upstairs he would probably do the same, but not if he was a larger dogs as i would worry about his hips/joints!


----------



## love-to-own-a-dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you all for the replies.

I think I will leave him downstairs for now as he does have a bit of an issue getting off my sons bed if he is comfy.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Luika is not allowed upstairs since I feel that this part of the house is our space. 

Truth be told, he prefers his crate, which is always left open. Its rather large and takes up most of the space where our table once sat, but I'm loathed to remove it, since its his first place of retreat when he is tired.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_i would allow my dog to sleep on my bed but my hubby wont allow it _


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

My dogs and cats all sleep upstairs. And if they want they sleep on my bed too


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

My first two rescue's were so traumatised when I first got them, that I allowed them to sleep in our room.

What I should have done was crate trained them and kept them in the kitchen.

I would not encourage this again and when we move (hopefully soon) they will no longer be allowed in our room

x


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

no i dont as i have a baby,and dont trust our dog one bit!he sleeps down stairs in the kitchinwould never let a dog on my bed as they walk around outside in **** and alsorts and your bed is yourbed.also a dog shoild be treated like a dog and not baby!!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

mine sleep yep stairs normally on Oh's clothes lol! 

They dont go on the bed although bear will some sneek in to bed when oh has gone to work which i think is cute! 

They are clean if a little hairy dogs, they are part of our family i feel safe knowing they are there so why not?!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have never like dogs upstairs. I used to have an upstairs office and then I would carry one dog up for company but not allow the others up. My old standard poodle would very occassionally come upstairs to find me and leap on the bed. Maybe just once or twice a year. I was very glad she knew how to do this as when she had cancer and it hit her breathing badly one night she came to find me and spent her last night on the bed with me. Usually she was shut in the utility room but for some reason I had let her have the run of the downstairs that night.
Candy has come up the last two mornings to find me and has got very short shrift, I really dont want mud and dog smells in my bedroom - but if you dont mind then it certainly wont do your dog any harm!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Mine sleeps upstairs with me, not just in the room but under the duvet too when it's cold. She's a rescue, and the organisation I got her from thoroughly approved of my intention to have her sleep in the bedroom as it helps bonding, makes the dog feel more secure and settle better. She knows her place, always waits to be invited to jump onto the bed, will get off when told and has no behaviour problems.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I dont have upstairs but i have 4 cavs on the bed 3 in a childs cot in the bed room i have a stable door so closs the bottom half and the others sleep in the front kitchen dinner which is next to bedroom except ollie who is in his crate because being a collie he wants up when the sun comes up and i dont do 4am in the summer. I frontline all the animals dogs and cats so hopfully no fleas.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

I allow Harvey to sleep on my bed  He always sleeps on the top and never under the duvet though. Saying that, since I got Pippa he likes to stay downstairs with her some nights now


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

cassie sleeps upstairs with me


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

My pair sleep in our room, they are best contraseptive on the market , I can usually hear my oh in the middle of the night swear under his breath as one or both of them get on the bed.










Terri


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

When we were dog-sitting a Golden Retriever he slept on the landing because you go up some stairs and there is a turn off and some stairs to the left and right and he slept on what you could call the mini-landing which was alright so possibly when our labrador is a bit older we may allow it  I would let my dog sleep upstairs with me but I doubt my mum would


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

mine are not allowed upstairs...its the cats area and the cats know thats their place they can have peace ... and 2 cats in bed is enough ... another 2 dogs and we would have to sleep on the floor


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine sleep on my bed, its nice to have someone to snuggle up to, especially when its cold.

However, if i had a man in my life, they wouldnt be allowed to.


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

Night time = pack time. One big sleep heap.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Nope. They are either in the kennels or the two indoors are in the kitchen in their bed. The two indoors are allowed in the rooms downstairs, but not allowed upstairs.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes our two sleep upstairs. :laugh: The puppy sleeps in my 17 year old daughters bedroom on the bed and our older Bichon sleeps in our room but either on the floor or in his bed, never on the bed.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Zara sleeps in my bedroom, but not on my bed, she has her own big huge bed next to mine on the floar - she has always done that. she has even got her own dog bed at the bottom of my OH bedroom floar as well.

she has never been allowed on the bed and i dont like her on the couch either - however on the odd occation when we are out she does go for a snooze - but as soon as we come back she is on the floar and looking innocent. the warm patch with dog hair is quite obvious though lol.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

yes Bracken will sleep in our bedroom, but has his own bed at the side of our bed, he will come on the bed when i first go up and have a cuddle but then gets off and settles on his.


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

MAc is 5 months old and sleeps in his crate in our bedroom, he used to be in the sitting room but had guinea pig guests who i was told are noisy through the night so he came in with us. He comes to bed the same time as me, we live in an upstairs flat.

He is fully house trained now whens the best time to leave the crate open on a night time?

cheers

karen


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

All 3 of mine sleep in my bedroom. They are also allowed on and in my bed


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes Bella sleeps in my own room on her own bed.


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

All you people with houses the wrong way up....

Well my living room and kitchen is upstairs, my bedroom is downstairs. Very confusing... so they sleep upstairs during the day and downstairs in the evening! But no longer in the bedroom as they used to sneak into bed... i say sneak, but at their size there's nothing sneaky about it...


----------



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

We always said from day one we wouldnt let sheba in our room. Was hard going the first few weeks, as she would cry and cry outside our bedroom door, (we had her basket upstairs in the hall, and she wouldnt go near it) then eventually she would be upstairs first for a bit, then would go downstairs lye on the rug. So after a while we put her basket by the front door, and now she comes up, sees that we are going to bed, and goes downstairs again.
Its actually nice to think back and realise what we acheived by sticking to it! 
I would never want her on my bed anways, because she is sooooo god damn hairy!!!!! 
The odd time she would sneak up on the sofa for a cuddle, but its a rare treat, and she seems to know that, and takes full advantage of it when she gets up and noone tells her off lol


----------



## love-to-own-a-dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies. 

As stated earlier I have decided to keep him downstairs (much to the disgust of my son) for now. Maybe when I know I can fully trust him and him me then I will revisit the situation


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

*NO NO NO *she is not allowed up stairs, that's the loft,   as we live in a bungalow, but she does sleep with me but on her own bed.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

All 6 of mine sleep upstairs at night.


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

Bella sleeps in my bedroom at night, she has her own bed but she sometimes wakes me in the night to 'ask' if she can get up on my bed!
I love having her in the room with me, she is my alarm clock - 6.30am without fail! A slobberly lick sure beats an annoying beeping clock!


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

karen09 said:


> MAc is 5 months old and sleeps in his crate in our bedroom, he used to be in the sitting room but had guinea pig guests who i was told are noisy through the night so he came in with us. He comes to bed the same time as me, we live in an upstairs flat.
> 
> He is fully house trained now whens the best time to leave the crate open on a night time?
> 
> ...


Bella is 5 months and house trained, she can go all night without needing a wee so she sleeps in her own bed now and not in the crate (to begin with I just left the crate door open but she soon decided she prefered to sleep out of the crate). She sleeps in my bedroom at night as she is a chewing monster at the moment and I can keep an eye on her then!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

My dog has always slept in his crate at night which is downstairs. he isn't even allowed upstairs because the upstairs part of the house belongs to the cat, and the dog and cat don't mix.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Both my dogs sleep in the bedroom with us , but they are not allowed on the bed they have their own duvats and sleep on those , never had a problem with any of my dogs all have slept in our bedroom.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

The 7 labs sleep in kennels but the terriers sleep on and in our bed.

They often take themselves up to bed before we go up to get the best spot


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

All 10 of mine sleep with me lol


----------



## stellasmama (Jul 16, 2009)

We adopted our Stella three months ago....we crated her at night at first.....but once we housebroke her.....we've given her more access to the house. We let her upstairs at night.

Sometimes she sleeps on the bed with us....sometimes under the bed....sometimes in the hallway.....or in one of the guest rooms...on or under the bed.


----------

